# Arrow spine selection. Heavy hunting arrows!



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm away from OT2, but I would be willing to bet you're already underspined. 

I built axis .300 w/ 50 grain brass 28.5" carbon to carbon and 100 grain heads for a 70# Hoyt faktor @29" and they were optimal spine according to the OT2 software. 

I know for a fact that you're going to be under spined if you step up to heavier broadheads. 

To go heavier you're going to need a .250 or even a .200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayhook (Sep 21, 2015)

Stevemaine said:


> Hello all,
> I am hoping there is someone who could advise me on arrow spine selection. The charts online are a pain in the butt to use, I never know if I'm getting it right plus, they don't go up to the weights I am using. Here is my current set up.
> 
> *2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder #80
> ...


I just ran your set up in archersadvantage. You are SIGNIFICANTLY underspined currently. Nevermind going to a heavier point on your current shaft. As a matter of fact Easton doesn't make a shaft that will support what you want to do. When i say "significantly underspined," I mean you would have to cut your current arrow down from 29.25" all the way down to 21" in length to be in the optimum range... or you'd have to lower your poundage down to 45# in order to get that arrow to work, which of course is impossible to do on an 80# hoyt. Anyway, archersadvantage says you need about a .175 spine if you are going to shoot the same poundage and arrow length with a 200 gr. point and heavy insert, etc.

There aren't very many shaft choices at that end of the spectrum, and increasing the point weight to 175 or 200 gr. isn't going to make things any easier. You can get a set up to work, but you'd need to have your bow shop design an arrow on their software. You won't be able to pull it off a spine table. FYI the set up you are talking about will be on the order of an 850 gr. arrow going 250 fps, which would be an incredible hunting arrow, but if speed is what you want, you're going to be disappointing. The heavy stiff shaft needed to shoot that poundage and point weight tallies a total arrow weight rather quickly.

Happy arrow designing!


You are going to end up shooting such a heavy arrow shaft in order to have adequate stiffness,


----------



## Stevemaine (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Hayhook for your info. I am sure you are correct, I have an underspined arrow and I would love to fix it. The fact is, I have been using this exact set up for a few years now with great success shooting mechanicals and fixed blades. I have a nice clean tear when paper tuning and shoot reasonable groups at 40 yards. Easton make the FMJ Dangerous game in 250 spine and an Axis in 260. I think I will switch to one of those and see if it makes anything better. My thinking is that as long as arrows are not exploding out of my bow and they are killing animals, I'm doing ok.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

OP, you don't want to be underspined- period! And thats what you are doing. 

If you want to go super heavy the best setup available right now is the Easton FMJ in the heaviest pine and then use Arrow tubes to bump up your weight. This will get you in Cape/water buff arrow territory. 

I've shot these buff in Australia and I can tell you while working up a very high FOC arrow for the hunt- *its not worth it!* If you want more info just let me know....


----------



## Stevemaine (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Beendare. 
I would love some more info. No one knows it all and I take all the advise I can get. 
I am off to hunt Giraffe next year and I want to get it right. I have looked at the FMJ dangerous game 250 and I feel they too might be underspined. I am aiming at an arrow weight of +/- 850 grains and would like an FOC in the twenties. I am now thinking of warming up my credit card for some GrizzlyStik Momentum Black in 175 spine.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you looked at grizzly sticks by Alaska bowhunting supply. Heavy arrows with high FOC are there thing.


----------



## Stevemaine (Feb 3, 2015)

That is something I am working on right now. I think I need some spine selection software to help me make the right choice. Alaskan bow hunters have not answered 2 emails in a few weeks...


----------



## Black Squirrel Bows (Jul 27, 2014)

Black eagle rampage's shafts are available in a 150 spine. Add in some of their 76 grain stainless half outserts, a 200 grain head, and a 50 grain hit insert in the rear to keep spine in check.

You will be at 830 grains, 12% FOC


----------



## Edste17 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dude that's a monster Orc Arrow.


----------

